# *surgery* 18 m/o - risk of complications. Please help



## Vanderheydenjess

Hello! I am new to this site and I am hoping to have some help with a situation I am currently in with my 18 months old. 
My son was diagnosed with a hydrocele last October. The urologist said he needed surgery ASAP so he wouldn't get a hernia and need emergency surgery.
Although this condition is common, we found out my son has a bleeding disorder (VON WILLIBRAND TYPE 2) which causes issues clotting. The surgery is now labeled as high risk and we will need to stay in the hospital for a total of four days to receive a clotting factor every 12 hours, and to make sure he isn't bleeding internally. 
I too of this, he also has layringomalsia , which is a floppy air way. This condition isn't as bad as it was and should be okay while being incubated with a breathing tube as long as he has an experienced pediatric anesthesiologist . 
MY MAIN WORRY is that he has severe acid reflux!!!!! He has had it all his life and is on special meds and needed special formula. He used to aspirate during every feeding and even had an ALTE where I had to call 911. He now takes meds twice a day and still has it come up where he chokes on it and starts gagging. Sometimes it even comes up and out his nose where he can't breathe for a second. He just got scoped by the ENT Friday and while they stuck the small tube he was choking and the doctor said he can see him refluxing. He has an appt for a gastro Monday. I'm freaking out that he is going to aspirate while they stick the breathing tube in him and he is either going to die or have brain damage. 
My instinct is to not do the surgery, but his hydrocele seems like it's getting bigger and I'm worried that if it does turn into a hernia and he needs emergency surgery - that it will be even RISKIER bec it will be EMERGENCY high risk , and he wouldn't have fasted. 
It's been six months since he was diagnosed, so I'm feeling pressured to get this done.

Please please help. I have no idea what to do and I just spend an hour crying about it lol. 

Thanks so much for taking the time to read all of this. 

- Jessica


----------



## katelove

Have you seen the anaesthetist yet? As you say, he will be fasted for a planned surgery which reduces the risk of aspiration. The anaesthetist may also choose to use cricoid pressure when intubating which may further reduce the risk of aspiration. S/he may also prescribe a premed to help as well. 

I think you need to talk to the anaesthetist. Based on what you have written it sounds like you do not want to be in a position where this surgery needs to be done as an emergency procedure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsave

Talk with your MD you do need get this fix but have time to get right. intubation the tube for his breathing is done after medication are given to turn off his gag reflexes so he do's not aspirate. and after 24 hr's of not eating. May ask is son circumcised. I ask is how was his bleed after that. I have more info I work in health please feel free so ask 



Jason


----------



## katelove

jsave said:


> intubation the tube for his breathing is done after medication are given to turn off his gag reflexes so he do's not aspirate.
> 
> Jason


Actually, this is what *increases* his risk of aspiration. But I agree that it needs to be done as a non-emergency procedure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

